# Constant Power Fuse Location



## brock_samson (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm having trouble with the radio, antenna, cd player and the alarm for the light switch. After research I think this is most likely the constant power fuse, but I can't find its location, and all of the fuses I've checked look good.

Its a 97 U13 with the 4 cylinder in it. I've looked all over for the fuse box diagrams and such, even bought the Chilton manual, but have had no luck...I hope you guys come to the rescue!


----------



## brock_samson (Jul 23, 2007)

bumping this. I hate spam, but this problem is infuriating- it seems like it should be easy to fix, but no one seems to know the answer.

symptoms:
-radio channel presets reset after every shutdown
-seperate oem CD player doesn't function
-Radio antenna doesn't retract
-alarm tone for keys in ignition and lights on doesn't work.


----------



## nearkolob (Dec 1, 2007)

I would bet that the problem lies with the alarm system.


----------

